# Seems i'm having a problem here



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi guys again me, i have some questions, does being a draydreamer/absentminded/distracted means something to the typology? cause i think this a big part of my personality.
Also i was reading about ISTPs and although there are some things i'm identified with i can't really get the image of me being T instead of F, i'm quite sentimental i get really affected when someone attack me for x reason, it's like i think they could be right and i get really critic about myself.
Could i make some video and talk about myself here like some youtubers? could you type me better if i do that?
If yes, what should i talk about??


----------



## White_dress (Jan 24, 2014)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> Hi guys again me, i have some questions, does being a draydreamer/absentminded/distracted means something to the typology? cause i think this a big part of my personality.


I or N. Since ISTJs have the same functions as mine and I identify with them too, I read a little bit and they also can be daydreaming. I think it's more about what are you daydreaming about. I think about what I can achieve in the future (N), I dream up some stories and sometimes I even play a role, like an actor, though I don't know but I think it is also N. I can be thinking about serious issues and not really important ones (to others), about anything. Introverts are very introspective. So it depends on what are you thinking about.



DonutsGalacticos said:


> Also i was reading about ISTPs and although there are some things i'm identified with i can't really get the image of me being T instead of F, i'm quite sentimental i get really affected when someone attack me for x reason, it's like i think they could be right and i get really critic about myself.


Maybe your logic tells you the same as those people and that's what makes you hurt (T), or maybe you would like people to like you or you value yourself for their opinions (Fe) or you've got other views on the case and you need to defend it, because it's about sth important to you (Fi). 



DonutsGalacticos said:


> Could i make some video and talk about myself here like some youtubers? could you type me better if i do that?
> If yes, what should i talk about??


It may help.
Try reading more about functions which I do, i'ts really interesting. Maybe first it could be easier to find out if you use Ti/Te, Ni/Ne, Si/Se, Fi/Fe. 
I know for sure which my functions are. I am just not sure of the sequence of them. I mostly identify with INFP though.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

by my functions, the most probable type is ISFJ but first let me explain myself:

*Strong stuff:*



*Very supportive*. ISFJs are always willing to help other people, sharing their knowledge and experience with their colleagues, classmates or friends. People with this personality type strive for win-win situations, choosing empathy over judgment wherever possible. *More or less*. 
*Enthusiastic*. ISFJ personalities want to make a difference and are willing to spend a lot of time and effort fighting for or contributing to a worthy cause. It does not really matter if that is a simple task or a global initiative, the ISFJ will jump right in if the idea is aligned with their goals. *Maybe.* 
*Loyal and hard-working*. ISFJs are very loyal and often get emotionally attached to a specific idea or a company. They will work very hard and do everything they can to meet their obligations. *Definitely not, i'm just loyal.* 
*Imaginative and observant*. People with the ISFJ personality type have their feet firmly planted on the ground, but they are also very imaginative, especially if something fascinates and inspires them. Furthermore, ISFJs also tend to be very observant individuals, able to pick up the smallest cues, especially when it comes to someone else’s emotional state. *True.* 
*Reliable and patient*. ISFJs are meticulous and careful individuals, always making sure that their work is completed to the highest standard and sometimes even going beyond what is required. *Not really.* 
*Good practical skills*. ISFJ personalities have no difficulties handling practical tasks. Their sense of beauty and harmony is unmatched, and they do not shy away from mundane, routine tasks – not surprisingly, ISFJs are great family people, always able and willing to take care of their loved ones. *My sister always tell me that i don't care about home duty stuff (like i don't help washing clothes or cooking) so... i don't think this is true on me.* 

*Weak stuff:*



*Humble and shy*. ISFJs are often reluctant to say what they truly think or present their achievements, especially in a competitive environment. This can hinder their career progress and cause frustration and disappointment. *True.* 
*Overload themselves*. ISFJs’ perfectionism, combined with their strong sense of duty, often pushes them to take on too much work – and as already discussed above, ISFJs always want to make sure that everything is completed perfectly. Not surprisingly, this can cause a lot of stress and anxiety for an ISFJ, especially if other people abuse their good nature. *Strong sense of duty? hell no.* *I do think sometimes i'm too good to people and they kinda abuse me but not that much i guess everyone passes through this once a while.* 
*Take many things too personally*. ISFJs are very sensitive to conflict and criticism, taking critical comments very personally. They may also have difficulties separating their professional and personal lives, allowing their worries about work affect everything else. *I really identify with this.* 
*Reluctant to change*. ISFJ personalities value traditions very highly and may be unwilling to try out new things or change their habits, even when that would make sense from the rational perspective. *I want to travell all over the world and i love when i visit new countries so i guess this don't apply for me.* 
*Too altruistic*. ISFJs tend to be very good-natured, warm individuals and they are likely to find it difficult to refuse requests for help. Unfortunately, this often results in the ISFJ getting overloaded with other people’s work or problems. *This is true 60%.* 
*Repress their feelings*. People with this personality type are private and even somewhat shy – not surprisingly, they tend to repress their feelings instead of expressing them in a healthy way. This in turn increases their stress levels and can cause a lot of frustration further down the road. *This is True.*


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

so my main problem with ISFJ is that they seem to be tooooo disciplined and hard working, when i'm totally oposed to that, but their functions seem to fit me pretty well. *Could i be an ISFJ with some hard lazyness problems¿¿¿???*

Also i saw some Ajrendee video where he said that if you felt bad or couldn't handle the possibilty of being like an INFJ then you are not an Ti user (he was like Period), and that thing happened to me back then when i started reading about this, i was like ohh i'm so weird i must be INFJ lol that really made me laugh a lot, i mean now i'm more open to types. Why do i say this? well because of ISFJ do use this function Ti, obvious doesn't it? just in case.
And you say: why don't you think about being an ISFP? well the main reason is that *i'm sure i use* *a lot of Si* and they don't.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

I think you're looking at "strong sense of duty" as in following orders given to you. Maybe it's not like that at all. 

Perhaps you are hard-working in the things you actually enjoy doing or *care about*. If you hate cleaning, of course you would be less "hard-working" at it than let's say, searching for some new musicians to listen to. Just see it more as being passionate instead of obeying responsibilities already set for you. It should be more meaningful than that.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

I would say INFP. 
You said you start things but have a hard time finishing them, so (P).
Also you said you are spontaneous when hanging out with your friends, (P)
...but you get tired/drained/bored pretty quickly (I)
You prefer to spend time alone or with g/f rather then socializing (I)
You make up different scenarios in your mind (Ne) associated with feelings (Ne/Fi)
When you were describing the photos you were jumping from one idea to another (Ne)
One of the photos reminded you of wall-e (could be Si - not sure)

Overall, from reading this whole thread, you seem like an INFP to me. (Mayyybe ENFP - that would be my second choice).
I could be wrong of course, this is my opinion.

What do you think? Did you look into INFP descriptions at all?


----------



## White_dress (Jan 24, 2014)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> so my main problem with ISFJ is that they seem to be tooooo disciplined and hard working, when i'm totally oposed to that, but their functions seem to fit me pretty well. *Could i be an ISFJ with some hard lazyness problems¿¿¿???*


Not everything about the type can describe you. Do you pay attention to details, making sure everything you've done is done thoroughly? Think about work, how have you behaved there, were you precise in most things? Have you preferred to do everything as good as you could? Have you felt better, more laid back if you finished sth or if sth was in progress? 
Do you prefer to organize your work? Is it hard to work in chaos?
This hard work doesn't have to be seen everywhere, in everything you do, you are not a robot ;-)


----------



## White_dress (Jan 24, 2014)

INFP sounds like a curse to me, though I suspected this type. But I don't wish it to anybody :tongue:
I even hope I am mistyped with it. :tongue:


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

White_dress said:


> INFP sounds like a curse to me, though I suspected this type. But I don't wish it to anybody
> I even hope I am mistyped with it. :tongue:


Why would you say that? All types are equally great in their own way.


----------



## White_dress (Jan 24, 2014)

zazara said:


> Why would you say that? All types are equally great in their own way.


In theory... But sincerely... I'm almost 27, sad, depressed, try to fight for motivation.

INFP to me:
- undecided
- not suitable for almost every job, because most jobs have a structure, which often means cold environment
- stressed with everything
- low self esteem
- does a lot of thinking, but never do anything practical, that is helpful in real life
- can't find the right person to be with
- don't know what to do in life
- everything the worst

All the functions INFP has, are my functions. But as I see more T in me, I hope I am ISTJ. Becasu I think that the last 3 letters are rather equal to me and that makes it harder to type.


----------



## White_dress (Jan 24, 2014)

To sum up - I'd really like to die, even today, but I'm too cowardly. I think beeing INFP is a sign nothing could be done to be rescued.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

White_dress said:


> To sum up - I'd really like to die, even today, but I'm too cowardly. I think beeing INFP is a sign nothing could be done to be rescued.


Your type has nothing to do with that. Anyone can go through depression no matter if they are structured or practical or whatever. Yes, it sucks.. but it's not totally hopeless as it seems. You have to rescue yourself. It's all in your control. You can make life better or worse. 

Looking through this site always cheers me up when I'm feeling down: 
Just Little Things


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Well i remember when i was depressed back then about two years or so, and i was feeling really bad but i didn't ever came up to think i wanted to die, i mean maybe in a idealistic way but not like fuck i really want to die.
Don't be a pussy and get up (i know is more easy to say than to do but you get me), or you'll never know what kinda surprises life prepares for you.


----------



## White_dress (Jan 24, 2014)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> Well i remember when i was depressed back then about two years or so, and i was feeling really bad but i didn't ever came up to think i wanted to die, i mean maybe in a idealistic way but not like fuck i really want to die.
> Don't be a pussy and get up (i know is more easy to say than to do but you get me), or you'll never know what kinda surprises life prepares for you.


I'm afraid of these surprises... It can always get worse. Sorry for the off top. It's just getting worse for me, no job, no chance for the job. Anyway I hate every job, so whatever... this is always bad vs worse.


----------



## White_dress (Jan 24, 2014)

zazara said:


> Your type has nothing to do with that. Anyone can go through depression no matter if they are structured or practical or whatever. Yes, it sucks.. but it's not totally hopeless as it seems. You have to rescue yourself. It's all in your control. You can make life better or worse.
> 
> Looking through this site always cheers me up when I'm feeling down:
> Just Little Things


Today nothing can cheer me up except of winning much money, which would make me free. Sorry for saying that... But money rule the world, without it I'll be dead whether I want it or not.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

White_dress said:


> Today nothing can cheer me up except of winning much money, which would make me free. Sorry for saying that... But money rule the world, without it I'll be dead whether I want it or not.


You can have all the money in the world and never be happy.


----------



## White_dress (Jan 24, 2014)

zazara said:


> You can have all the money in the world and never be happy.


I know, but I wouldn't be soooo stressed out about earning them, paying the bills.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

@_Life.Is.A.Game_ to start i identify more with ENFPs, but there are some things about INFPs that could fit me i guess.
I feel like all words are going to nowhere so it's time to take action and display my powers, lol.
What i mean is that probably tomorrow i'll be filming some home stuff with my sister, maybe that's the only valid way to say a type.

Edit: I really think i don't really know myself


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Well i've got this audio recording of me describing three pics, excuse my english people, i'm working on the video.
Also have in mind that language limitate my words and reasoning a lot.

This is the recording: Playing: Talking some stuff.mp3 - picosong

These are the three pics:

The paprika -- https://www.flickr.com/photos/kanaristm/12727254395/in/explore-2014-02-23
The China'z Lake Monks -- https://www.flickr.com/photos/surisun/12720944673/in/explore-2014-02-23
Bison -- https://www.flickr.com/photos/anitaburke/12740187754/in/explore-2014-02-23

Weird video i made:


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

btw the final part of the video is like some "spontaneous joke" don't think i'm crazy :tongue:


----------



## White_dress (Jan 24, 2014)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> btw the final part of the video is like some "spontaneous joke" don't think i'm crazy :tongue:


Hahaha, this "joke" made my day! 

Your descriptions of pictures confirmed your functions so the last question is ENFP vs INFP.

I think you are INFP. I can relate to what you said about the talking. I can talk a lot when I'm with someone I know, with my friends or boyfriend or family, but when I'm among another people I'm very quiet. I don't know what to talk about and I don't really feel like talking much to strangers. A Fi user may seem uncaring, I seem that way too, I don't worry about people everyday but if sth happens I will help.

Anyway you don't have to trust me, I've just come back from my psychiatrist haha :tongue:
But you are of course a healthy INFP :happy:

PS. My boyfriend thinks I'm not very sympathetic :tongue: and even sometimes uncaring for him. I think that's because of my strong Fi.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

oops


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

@ lol* White_dress* psychiatrist? i suppose you meant psicologist xD, any more opinions people?


----------



## White_dress (Jan 24, 2014)

Psychiatrist :tongue: I'm craaazy :wink:


----------



## White_dress (Jan 24, 2014)

Still can't decide? Maybe try to find your type from the inferior funtion. 
How do you behave when you are stressed out? 
Maybe you are ENFP, try this http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-articles/76803-recognizing-inferior-function-enfps.html.

When INFP, in summary, is stressed out, he thinks he is incompetent, stupid, can't do anything in proper way, can criticize other people very much for everything, can see their incompetence etc.


----------



## The Deceptive Cadence (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, before I continue. I would like to declare that for me textual typing can be difficult, and so if it is alright with you..

I would like to ask you a few questions? 

To encourage a wider view of the horizon of possibilities.. In order to expand into a larger set of various dimensions that should be able to shape your environment from a perspective that I can interprete, Imagery contrasted against realism.. Automation versus the interpersonal. etc..To see if I can't enrich your text with a more fascinating variety of colours. A text enriched with sight, sound and smell.

I can do my best, but even then I cannot promise an accurate typing because asynchronous text is far less spontanous than actual speech or live communication.. You are allowed.. a certain..zone to reflect in, to ponder in.. however much you like.. You get to decide how you want to portray yourself, and what you project..

It's easy to interprete the concreteness of what someone is writing, including emotional and abstract expressions.. The complexity of the writer's vocabulary, and how he prefers to structure his sentences.. How they're organized.. how his way of thinking is flowing.. All of these aspects can reflect a significant part of someone's cognative processes. How some people can strive to be logically coherent and organized in their way of communicating, perhaps their sentences are overly intellectualized, with very little to no emotion at all? Whereas other people are more dramatic, or perhaps more inclined towards writing overly and excessive long walls of text etc.. ( Narcissists?  )

It's in seeing how they react live to your own way of communicating that one can easier see the whole person. But you can't see the other person's facial expressions or hear them speak in text. All of those cues are missing, which makes the many nuances of communicating difficult to interprete. This ambiguity forces you to make use of your own imagination, stirring up fantasies, enhancing tendencies to project your own expectations unto the somewhat unknown person sitting at the other end of the thread.

In person, this is significantly more difficult, words are exchanged with a certain immediacy. But then again, I suppose certain people will have an easier time in expressing themselves online, through text.. Or it can also result in a lot of misunderstandings since afterall.. People do have a habit of projecting their own expectations and fantasies unto the other person.. And so a disparity in writing skills between people can prove to be problematic. But I am getting carried away here.

I impatiently anticipate your reply.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

@*The Deceptive Cadence* First of all sorry for my english, that's the first barrier.

To start i think I understand what you say, in fact it’s what I've always thought. Perhaps in a situation where you see me talking with my closer friends, jumping from one topic to another, laughing and not talking stop, I’m pretty sure that anyone who I did not have much idea of typologies would think that I’m an extrovert. So writing how I am here can result in great wtfs types choosing. Anyway trust in me this time and let me write roughly how I run, I will try to be as honest with myself.

I would describe myself as a difficult person to understand their ways of moving at first meets (this can be long periods of time depending the person, there are cases where I have not showed myself as I am ever) I don’t show much to others, I think because I’m not sure how they are going to react to things and it could make the situation uncomfortable, but slowly as I’m getting closer the more I let out my sense of humor, my attempts at kindness (which are sometimes frustrated by my own inability to think before act),and I also believe I’m someone you can trust in if you really are my friend. I consider myself a person of few friends and I honestly do not care too much for maintaining them, if I'm 100 % honest I do virtually nothing to preserve them, I don’t use my friends as a pillar of support when I'm sad or depressed or whatever, I tend to speak my problems with my girlfriend but always try not to drown her in them, I overanalyze them and always think of the worst thing that could happen, this is funny cause my sister told me that one thing she liked about me was my calmness when it comes to family problems, she said that she worried too much and I was like really relaxed. I’m really expressive but it could be that I chose not to show some emotions in some occasions, everyone do that.

I'm pretty critical when someone I know disappoints me with some unexpected behavior, if i believe that he tricked me and I exchange the position taking his role and thinking I would haven’t made the same I find it hard to forget it and although I can remain friends with the person I always have in mind those details that bothered me. Here sometimes I can be quite hypocritical.

I am a cheerful, enthusiastic and quite normal person, I don’t think i intend to achieve great things in life but if they would come I would be even happier, it’s like I’m always dreaming yet whilst dreaming I have a logical barrier preventing me to fly away and die on outer space . 
I do not feel comfortable when people, especially at work, does not leave me enough space to implement the things I’m learning on my own, I do not like being guided too much, I just need a base and from there I rather prefer to improve by trial and error and not by the recommendations of other people because it makes me feel extremely insecure, I feel watched with the feeling that they are waiting for me to fail at whatever I’ll be doing.

I'm pretty insecure when it comes to making decisions, I over think everything and end up choosing almost by randomness, then I stay still thinking if that was the best decision. When someone accuses me of something usually put a thousand excuses and try to convince the person that things are not as they seem to be yet I know I'm probably justifying the unjustifiable. I’m not aggressive, it is very difficult to activate the button that get me out of my head, I'm usually very quiet and calm.
Something I found interesting was the comment of a guy online for a forum I visit quite often. He told me that every time he saw a picture of me he was able to feel an aura of tranquility that had not noticed in other people, the boy was curiously an INFJ and classified me as an ISFJ or ISFP. I think he was too mystical for me xD.

I would love to be more appreciated by my creative skills, but I’ve always felt quite lacking of support because these fields have never been seen as important things to work on social life. Probably my skills in musical composition are things I admire most about myself but I'd love to have a greater understanding with numbers and logic, in fact as I write this I 'm feeling a little bad because it kinda reminds me every negative aspect of me that I would like to change.

Well if you could read this whole of whole nothingness, every time I see one of your comments on this site I promise i’ll give you a Thank lol, maybe this text is like the more serious description of me, it lacks lot of my happy and lively side and I could possibly dwell more on more detailed and specific situations but hey.... I hope you can make up something of everything I wrote.


----------



## The Deceptive Cadence (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you.
I did read it all, and with genuine interest I might add.

But.. I would like to ask you a few questions. I'm hoping that you will be willing to answer them.

1. Would you say your imagination is more spontaneous or controlled? 

Let's say that you are going through the menial chore of folding laundry, or doing dishes. Do ideas suddenly occur to you out of nowhere? Or is it more of a conscious decision, you decide to think about how you can solve a problem that you have recently come across, and with a certain purpose you go through these ideas systematically until you reach a solution?

2. Let's imagine that there is a short man, hiding in your apartment somewhere, he is four inches tall and you want to eat him alive, against his will. His name is Gabriel. How would go about making him reveal himself to you?

2.1 And when you have caught him, how would you store him until you are ready to eat him?
2.2 How would you prepare him for consumption, and how would you serve him?
2.3 And when the time has come for you to consume him, how would he be eaten?
2.4 And while the latter is occuring, step outside of yourself and tell me what you see, describe the scene to me.

3. Let's pretend you have to do something weird, choose something that is entirely out of character for you, something that isn't you at all, something that nobody you know would ever imagine you doing and then tell me about it. Tell me what it is, and how you would start off, how this experience would likely make you feel during and after it's been concluded. How would this affect your life?

4. Let's pretend that your entire life, you have been living inside of a box. And this box symbolizes your ego, who you are, your current way of thinking, your learned knowledge, what life has conditioned you to become. It contains all of your limitations and successes. And now pretend that you are stepping out of the box, and leaving it behind. You are seeing and experiencing everything from a fresh perspective, all of your old patterns discarded.Who are you now?, and who would you become? What do you see?

5. Picture a beach with silky-white sand stretching for miles along a sparkling shoreline, an unspoilt tropical corner of the world, the ideal place for you to bask in the shallow azure waters. Your toes buried in the warm sand. your favorite beer, icy cold, in your hand. And off into the distance you see a woman, she is strolling seemingly towards your location without any real purpose, her multicolored wavy hair worn like a pennant blowing in the wind, her almond skin the most exotic shade of bronze, her hips swaying a lonely rhytm to the flicker of a dying bonfire some distance away from her. Her round brown eyes, like two beautiful bronze coins are fixed on you, her sultry steps continuing towards you, and past you, leaving behind a cloud of sweet and musky perfume, her mouth a hot little furnace, giving you an epicurean smile, her gaze lingering for but a few moments. And during those moments, the two of you share an understanding. What is it? What do you do?

6. There's a knock on your door in the middle of the night. You rush to the door to open it, expecting someone close to you. Instead, there is an alien standing there. Set aside stereotypical ideas of what an alien looks like. How would YOU describe how the alien looks, behaves, speaks, etc? How would you react? What's your next move?

7. With no explainable reason, cats can now all of a sudden read, this gives them something to do while they are slacking around the house all day. The problem is, in being able to read, they are now made aware of the many limitations that their existence entails. They still cannot speak, nor can they write. Which kind of tv-show do you think that they would enjoy the most? Do you think that they would appreciate Garfield? Or do you think perhaps that they would find him insulting, like he is a caricature.. mocking them? What are your thoughts?

8. Nothing is supposed to stick to teflon pans, but how do you suppose they make the teflon stick to the pan?

9. If your girlfriend cheated on you, would you want to know? How would you react if you found out?

8. Which aspect of your personality would you want to improve, if you got to decide?

9. Ask me a hypothetical question.

10. The person you love the most is sick and dying. They're paralyzed, in excrutiating pain, and all they can do is speak, in halting, barely audible tones. In a rasping whisper, they beg you to kill them. They tell you how to acquire the poison that will finish them, and how to distribute it without being caught. Your loved one's plan is air tight, and you'll never get caught. How do you respond?

11. If your fiance had an accident, and she became paralyzed from the waist and down. Would you go through with the marriage, or would you decide to back out of it?

12. You are given a choice to become the opposite gender for a week, do you accept? And if you do, how would you spend this time?


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

*@The Deceptive Cadence 

1. Would you say your imagination is more spontaneous or controlled?*

I definitely think it is pretty much spontaneous all the time, i mean, when I’m going for some song for example i pretty much just can't go take the guitar and play something that will shine, even if it's cool and partially creative and it could be seen by others as innovative i would be like meh i know i can do better, and keep waiting for that click on my head/senses/whatever. Also i could be doing nothing and suddenly some wild idea appears, give me a pencil and a paper and probably i will make something at least good, without too much problem the thing is that i don't feel i'm forcing it or trying to bring it out. Most of the time, it just flows, when I try to force it won’t.

*Let's say that you are going through the menial chore of folding laundry, or doing dishes. Do ideas suddenly occur to you out of nowhere? Or is it more of a conscious decision, you decide to think about how you can solve a problem that you have recently come across, and with a certain purpose you go through these ideas systematically until you reach a solution?*

Things are emerging in my head without having control over them, I guess a little of everything, I can think of things that happened that day, I think I have unfinished projects to do, I think conflicts with my boss etc, I think how I’m going to act if this thing happens in various ways…

*2. Let's imagine that there is a short man, hiding in your apartment somewhere, he is four inches tall and you want to eat him alive, against his will. His name is Gabriel. How would go about making him reveal himself to you?*

Difficult question there, I would probably (if I could) take a hose and start throwing pressured water all around the house it would fuck up the house but it possibly could make the little man show up. Another thing I could do is to pretend I’m gone and wait silently until he shows up, I can see myself hanging from the roof like some kind of spiderman.

*2.1 And when you have caught him, how would you store him until you are ready to eat him?*

I’ll keep him on a little box or jar I guess, whatever I have in hands.

*2.2 How would you prepare him for consumption, and how would you serve him?*

I prepare him breaded and fried probably; I’ll make some rice and eat it as it was some weird chicken. I could think of doing some sauce with him and some spaghettis. If I could I would love to take out his bones before I eat him.

*2.3 And when the time has come for you to consume him, how would he be eaten?*

His muscles will creak in my teeth

*2.4 And while the latter is occurring, step outside of yourself and tell me what you see, describe the scene to me.*

I see some weird terrorific scene where everything is cover up in water and spider webs hanging everywhere, I see a big table and I’m sitting there almost like some weird Frankenstein eating that little man like he was a chicken and all the oil coming out of his chicken like body muahaha, this is what you get. I also see the possibility of him being alive and trying to break free from my mouth and then I’ll take a spoon and beat him to death, the operation didn’t come up as I was planned and the little man finally killed me making me vomit his whole family that I had previously eaten.

*3. Let's pretend you have to do something weird, choose something that is entirely out of character for you, something that isn't you at all, something that nobody you know would ever imagine you doing and then tell me about it. Tell me what it is, and how you would start off, how this experience would likely make you feel during and after it's been concluded. How would this affect your life?*

I can’t see myself being a wrestling guy, or a boxer, or anything where you have to be really aggressive punching everyone in front of you xD, this would be really weird, also giving free hugs to **** boys (no homophobic I swear but I find difficult to give hugs and it would be pretty weird for me), also I can’t think of me being some Antonio Banderas with some red rose on my mouth dancing under the moonlight with some pretty exotic girl, I’m so ant romantic.

*4. Let's pretend that your entire life, you have been living inside of a box. And this box symbolizes your ego, who you are, your current way of thinking, your learned knowledge, what life has conditioned you to become. It contains all of your limitations and successes. And now pretend that you are stepping out of the box, and leaving it behind. You are seeing and experiencing everything from a fresh perspective, all of your old patterns discarded. Who are you now?, and who would you become? What do you see?*

It would be like a samurai, even if I can’t understand what I am, I would feel the breeze brushing against my skin and water gnashing river rocks, I would be indestructible, agile, determined, have no limits to my goals, I see so many possibilities and enjoy smiling, almost like my avatar (transform it into samurai).

*5. Picture a beach with silky-white sand stretching for miles along a sparkling shoreline, an unspoilt tropical corner of the world, the ideal place for you to bask in the shallow azure waters. Your toes buried in the warm sand. your favorite beer, icy cold, in your hand. And off into the distance you see a woman, she is strolling seemingly towards your location without any real purpose, her multicolored wavy hair worn like a pennant blowing in the wind, her almond skin the most exotic shade of bronze, her hips swaying a lonely rhytm to the flicker of a dying bonfire some distance away from her. Her round brown eyes, like two beautiful bronze coins are fixed on you, her sultry steps continuing towards you, and past you, leaving behind a cloud of sweet and musky perfume, her mouth a hot little furnace, giving you an epicurean smile, her gaze lingering for but a few moments. And during those moments, the two of you share an understanding. What is it? What do you do?*

We both know that as much as we wish each other, we could not ruin the happiness of our lives the strength that gives us our family, that kind of security will never be changed by a moment of passion. I’ll see you in another life pretty girl.

*6. There's a knock on your door in the middle of the night. You rush to the door to open it, expecting someone close to you. Instead, there is an alien standing there. Set aside stereotypical ideas of what an alien looks like. How would YOU describe how the alien looks, behaves, speaks, etc? How would you react? What's your next move?*

The guy looks like he already knows everything, has an blue aura waving electricity around him, he is levitating and comes to me talking spanish, like hola amigo, he makes me sing and he heals me from my personal problems, he sounds like an metallic echoed insect, he was an human in his past life and that’s why he knows us so well, makes me believe in reincarnation, I initially did not let him cheat me but he uses his mental powers to hypnotize me. Wears sunglasses because they bring good memories of his past life on earth, they have an invisible device that lets him see on their past and future of people and he uses it to give advice on me. I'd stay there listening attentively and letting him fill me with his infinite wisdom, I would love to take a quick spin through space in his intergalactic space ship and when I enter I see will smith, we hang out have some fun and drink some exotic intergalactic brewage.

*7. With no explainable reason, cats can now all of a sudden read, this gives them something to do while they are slacking around the house all day. The problem is, in being able to read, they are now made aware of the many limitations that their existence entails. They still cannot speak, nor can they write. Which kind of tv-show do you think that they would enjoy the most? Do you think that they would appreciate Garfield? Or do you think perhaps that they would find him insulting, like he is a caricature.. mocking them? What are your thoughts?*

I think they would digg breaking bad because their tendency to hate humanity as Mr. White does, I don’t think they would show any kind of empathy in fact they would be ashamed to be represented by that cat.

*8. Nothing is supposed to stick to teflon pans, but how do you suppose they make the teflon stick to the pan?*

I’ve got no idea I guess they burn it to it? Quimical stuff I guess… Have to check it on how they do it, maybe it is not Teflon and they say so, maybe it’s just a lie! Run!

*9. If your girlfriend cheated on you, would you want to know? How would you react if you found out?*

I would like to know of course, I would feel extremely ill and i think i won't be able to react or say anything then with time I guess the hate will grow on me and i would not want to know anything more about her anymore.

*8. Which aspect of your personality would you want to improve, if you got to decide?*

I would love to stop being so indecisive, I wish I could always show me as I am really in the whole world, without having to wait so long to get more confidence.

*9. Ask me a hypothetical question.*

If you were me would you feel good about yourself?

*10. The person you love the most is sick and dying. They're paralyzed, in excrutiating pain, and all they can do is speak, in halting, barely audible tones. In a rasping whisper, they beg you to kill them. They tell you how to acquire the poison that will finish them, and how to distribute it without being caught. Your loved one's plan is air tight, and you'll never get caught. How do you respond?*

I would do it, the suffering that person may be feeling would be invaluable for me so as much as I love her I would let her go.
*
11. If your fiance had an accident, and she became paralyzed from the waist and down. Would you go through with the marriage, or would you decide to back out of it?*

Obviously would follow her because I love her, but do not know what it feels to be in that situation and maybe over time the load is too heavy I do, we all falter from time to time.

*12. You are given a choice to become the opposite gender for a week, do you accept? And if you do, how would you spend this time?*

I would accept it without a doubt, possibly i would try to have sex with a guy, that would be the weirdest thing on the planet xD.


----------



## The Deceptive Cadence (Jan 10, 2014)

Well,

Personally, I see a lot of Ne and Si. 

You are making a lot of Ne connections, and then directing them towards Si.

I'm also seeing inferior Ti being used. Also seeing Fe over Fi.

My best guess at this point is ESFJ, I am not entirely convinced.. But I will let you know if my opinion changes.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

You, sir, are a breath of fresh air!

Having corroborated with my husband, I had indicated what I saw as Fe-Si-Ne flavouring, and fully agree with his assessment. I may be stronger leaning than he is. He's not as sure of Fe as I am. :kitteh:

Anyway, I find your words to be entertaining, and I give you the stamp of Alpha approval.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Well i wasn't expecting that, the surprise comes on the Fe over Fi, i think i have both functions well developed so i couldn't chose between them, overall i'm also pretty sure of my preference for Ti over Te, so ESFJ seems to make more sense.
BTW i thought my girlfriend was an ESFJ but really thinking about it now, i think Te has to be her 3rd function and without a doubt the 1st is Se so probably she's an ESFP.
Thank you guys <3


----------



## White_dress (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm happy you found your type :happy:


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

White_dress said:


> I'm happy you found your type :happy:


why did you changed yours?? :shocked:


----------



## White_dress (Jan 24, 2014)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> why did you changed yours?? :shocked:


INFJ was the first type I scored. After that I started reading about MBTI and functions and I changed my type twice and suspected few different more, because I wasn't really sure. Functions are very confusing if someone is not an expert. My depression makes it harder to type me. I even thought I may be INTJ but after reading some articles about INTJ in childhood and INTJ in general, I rejected that. INTP too. I was sure it is either INFP or INFJ. There are a lot of signs I'm not INFP. I've always been so much bounded with rules and especially when I compared INFP and INFJ in childhood, I understood I am INFJ. I also em not spontaneous at all. I have to plan everything. I can go out if it wasn't planned. It's funny sometimes. I think my Fe function is the most unhealthy. I don't want to even admit I do some things for people. And Ne function - I think I see no possibilities, like for example for my future, for solving problem. 
Of course I may be wrong. I will hang out on INFJs forum and see :happy:


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Well being honest with you, you strike me as an ISFP/INFP rather than INFJ. I mean it could be possible but it's really difficult for me to see the Ni dominant on you as it's already difficult to see it as 2nd 3rd or 4th on other types.


----------



## White_dress (Jan 24, 2014)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> Well being honest with you, you strike me as an ISFP/INFP rather than INFJ. I mean it could be possible but it's really difficult for me to see the Ni dominant on you as it's already difficult to see it as 2nd 3rd or 4th on other types.


I'll take it into consideration, though I'm sure I'm not a sensor... I wish I was, haha. If my mum changes something at home, I won't notice... Even if the change is visible to 90% people that often visit us. I can't remember faces.. And the funniest, when I go to some new places with someone that knows the region, I can't go back from there alone, I don't know which way I was going. Even when I'm driving a car once with someone who is telling me where to drive, I won't be able to remember the way. I think sensors are more efficient, they at least will try to do sth. I will be thinking about doing sth until I won't like to try it anymore haha.
I read yesterday that INFP children have difficulties with doing homework and the chores. For me it was very easy, first my homework and chores, then fun. It is still this way.


----------

